# Would like opinions on this BJ sig....



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey guys, just wondering what you think about this Penn sig I made... Any thoughts?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

The Penn cut is nice and clean.

But bro, it almost looks EXACTLY like the GSP sig you posted earlier, except for brighter text, and a different gradient.

Know what I mean? 

Fighter......Text
.................Sub-text 

It's nice, but switch it up a bit. :thumbsup:


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> The Penn cut is nice and clean.
> 
> But bro, it almost looks EXACTLY like the GSP sig you posted earlier, except for brighter text, and a different gradient.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. I wouldnt say they are EXACTLY the same though 

Barmeno is like my font of the month though... thats why. 


You really think they are that similar?


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

LOL after looking at them like that, i agree they are kind of the same frame and similar. 

Went with a diffenrent typography effect on the bj one though... 

I like the clean, minimalist effect it gives out though...


----------



## obscura1560 (Jul 15, 2007)

pliff said:


> I like the clean, minimalist effect it gives out though...


As do I,


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

obscura1560 said:


> As do I,


And as do I too also like like it as he does and you do like... :thumbsup:


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

No matter how hard i try... I have no idea what you meant to say :/


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Those are some nifty signatures, your doing an amazing job.

I prefer the GSP one, like the picture, and dig the background.

Looks like you've got some talent!


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

pliff said:


> No matter how hard i try... I have no idea what you meant to say :/


Neither do I. 

I was just goofing. I meant that the work looks good. You get to pass "Go" and you get to collect $200. 

That's from Monopoly, JIC you didn't know.

Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Text looks alright. Cut is pretty good. Only thing is it's little plain. Not too colorful either but that doesn't really matter. It wouldn't change anything if it were more colorful.


----------

